# اكبر نكته - طريقه كاريير لحساب الاحمال ليس لها اسم!!!



## toktok66 (11 أغسطس 2011)

بعد مراجعه طريقه كارير لحساب الاحمال و الجدول الخاص بها تبين ان هذه الطريقه ليس لها علاقه بالاشري ولم يذكر كتب كارير اسم الطريقه كما تفعل الاشري!!! وجداولها مستقله بقيمها عن الاشري!!
حتى طرق حساب التهويه متختلفه (فمن هو المرجع الاصلي كارير مخترع التكييف ام الاشري اللتي تضم جميع المراجع للصانعين؟)

ممكن حد من الاباطره يفيدنا في الموضوع؟


----------



## toktok66 (11 أغسطس 2011)

مع العلم ان الاشري تنوه في كتبها انها ليست مسؤله عن استخدام هذه الطرق والجداول والحسابات !!!


----------



## baraa harith (12 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يا اخي


----------



## p.sniper (12 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه .. لا اعلم


----------



## م.ماسة (12 أغسطس 2011)

هل تقصد برنامج كارير


----------



## toktok66 (12 أغسطس 2011)

م.ماسة قال:


> هل تقصد برنامج كارير


 
لا اقصد البرنامج ولكن مراجع كارير المكتوبه بصيغه pdf
وان كان ايضا بالتأكيد ان البرنامج سيكون مأخوذا عن مراجعهم


----------



## zanitty (13 أغسطس 2011)

و كمان طريقه ال equivelant length ( بالنسبه للدكت مش للمواسير طبعا ) الطريقه دى مش موجوده فى اشرى و لا اسماكنا و للاسف 99.9 % من المصممين بيعتمدوا على الطريقه دى فى حسابات ال static pressure و ده طبعا مبياثرش فى الاابليكاشن الصغيره لكن بالنسبه للدكت الكبير اللى بيغذى اماكن كبيره بنلاقى ان الطريقه دى بتفرق كتير فى نتايجها عن الحساب ببرنامج الايليت دكت ( و المعتمد من اشرى ) 
و على فكره برنامج الهاب كمان فيه مشاكل بتحصل كتير و لو تابعت النتايج هتلاقي فيه حاجات غير منطقيه فى الاوت بوت بالنسبه للسينسبل لود و التوتال لود 

الخلاصه  
كارير مخترع التكييف و مخترع السيكومترك تشارت على عينى و على راسى لكن فى الوقت الحالى هو مجرد مورد و الحاجات اللى بيعملها حاجات كوميرشيال يعنى مش زى الاشرى عنده فريق للبحث العلمى و التطوير و الدراسه و و و و 
كارير علشان يعمل برنامج انا اتصور انه اتفق مع مصمم برامج و اشك انه يكون متخصص تكييف فالراجل صمم البرنامج من منظور برمجى بحت و طبعا اكيد كان معاه حد متخصص بيوجهه لمتطلبات البرنامج لكن ممكن جدا يحصل اخطاء
انما لو قارنته مثلا بشركه زى ايليت اكل عيشها انها تعمل برامج متخصصه فقط و معتمده كمان من اشرى فاكيد هتلاحظ الفرق


----------



## toktok66 (13 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و كمان طريقه ال equivelant length ( بالنسبه للدكت مش للمواسير طبعا ) الطريقه دى مش موجوده فى اشرى و لا اسماكنا و للاسف 99.9 % من المصممين بيعتمدوا على الطريقه دى فى حسابات ال static pressure و ده طبعا مبياثرش فى الاابليكاشن الصغيره لكن بالنسبه للدكت الكبير اللى بيغذى اماكن كبيره بنلاقى ان الطريقه دى بتفرق كتير فى نتايجها عن الحساب ببرنامج الايليت دكت ( و المعتمد من اشرى )
> و على فكره برنامج الهاب كمان فيه مشاكل بتحصل كتير و لو تابعت النتايج هتلاقي فيه حاجات غير منطقيه فى الاوت بوت بالنسبه للسينسبل لود و التوتال لود
> 
> الخلاصه
> ...


اجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!

افهم من كلامك ان علم التبريد ليس له اساس وان مايتم في السوق نوع من انواع الاجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
كما ان طريقه equal friction method هي للدكت وموجوده في سماكنا


----------



## zanitty (13 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
> 
> افهم من كلامك ان علم التبريد ليس له اساس وان مايتم في السوق نوع من انواع الاجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
> كما ان طريقه equal friction method هي للدكت وموجوده في سماكنا


يا ريت لو موجوده فى سماكنا تقول لى رقم الصفحه و ابقى شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## zanitty (13 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
> 
> افهم من كلامك ان علم التبريد ليس له اساس وان مايتم في السوق نوع من انواع الاجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
> كما ان طريقه equal friction method هي للدكت وموجوده في سماكنا


هو فين فى كلامى الجزء اللى ممكن تفهم منه ان علم التبريد ليس له اساس ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## م.ماسة (14 أغسطس 2011)

بس يا اخ تكتك برنامج كارير مكتوب فيه انو بيعتمد على الاشري 
بس انت هيك لخبطتنا


----------



## م.ماسة (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعني يا استاذ زيناتي هل برنامج ايليت افضل من برنامج كارير للحساب


----------



## zanitty (14 أغسطس 2011)

م.ماسة قال:


> يعني يا استاذ زيناتي هل برنامج ايليت افضل من برنامج كارير للحساب


ده رايى الشخصى و راى كذا مهندس معانا هنا


----------



## aati badri (14 أغسطس 2011)

equivelant length 
equal friction method 
كأن هناك لبس ما
**********
شكرا زانيتي وتقبل الله منك
في البداية كانت اشري تعتمد كثيرا على ليترتشا كاريير
الآن كاريير والعالم يعتمد على اشري


----------



## علاء يوسف (14 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم


----------



## zanitty (14 أغسطس 2011)

aati badri قال:


> equivelant length
> equal friction method
> كأن هناك لبس ما
> **********
> ...


لا يا عبد العاطى انا اقصد الاكويفالنت لنس بتاع الفتنج 
يعنى مثلا تعتبر الكوع 3 متر طولى و الريديوسر مش عارف كام 
الكلام ده معترف بيه و له قيم و جداول بالنسبه للمواسير و على عينى و على راسى 
لكن انا مشفتش حاجه لا فى اشرى و لا سماكنا بتقول انه ينفع اعمل نفس الطريقه فى الفتنج بتاعه الدكت و الحاجه الوحيده اللى ممكن اثق فيها هى القيم الموجوده فى اشرى و اللى اشرى شخصيا منزلها فى برنامج ASHRAE duct fitting data base و نفس القيم دى هى هى المستخدمه فى برنامج ايليت دكت علشان كده انا قلت ان حسابات الستاتك برشر بالبرنامج ده ادق 
و تقدر تنزله من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9q60f0mk7jw648d

اما بقى موضوع ان كارير كانت زمان هى الداعم لكل المجالات البحثيه فى مجال العلم و دلوقتى اشرى هى اللى بقت بتقوم بالدور ده فده لسبب بسيط جدا 
فتش عن المم 
كارير دلوقتى مركزه على مجال التصنيع و البيع و علشان كده المم بتاعها قائم على البيع نفسه 
اما اشرى فالمم بتاعها قائم على البحث العلمى و التطوير و وضع النظريات 
مساله بسيطه جدا 
انت عاوز تحقق ايه فبتعمل ايه علشان تحققه 

و تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## م.ماسة (14 أغسطس 2011)

طلب من الاستاذ زيناتي برنامج ايليت لو سمحت


----------



## toktok66 (14 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يا ريت لو موجوده فى سماكنا تقول لى رقم الصفحه و ابقى شاكر ليك جدا


*
HVAC SYSTEMS
DUCT DESIGN

مثلا 
CHAPTER 14
صفحه 14.19*​*
Fitting loss (TP) = C x Vp​​
وتعرف ب 
LOSS COEFFICIENTS


وفي صفحه 2.6 ذكر مايلي:​
COST OF​FITTINGS​Chapter 14-"Duct Design Tables and charts contains
fitting loss coefficients from which the HVAC​system​​​​designer may select the one best suited for
the situation. However, the fitting that gives the lowest,
i.e. efficient dynamic loss, may also be the most
,expensive to make. A higher aspect ratio rectangular​
duct​fitting might cost very little more to make than a
square fitting, and much less to make than some
round fittings. Variables apply here, probably more
than in all previous discussions.
Without trying to develop a complete estimating procedure,
using a 5 foot (1.5m) section of ductwork as
a base, the relative cost of a simple full radius elbow
of constant cross-sectional area is approximately
from 4 to 8 times that of the straight section of ductwork.
The relative cost of a vaned, square-throated
elbow of constant size might even be greater.​
*


----------



## toktok66 (14 أغسطس 2011)

ولكن للامانه نرجع لنقطه الصفــــــــــــر لان من ضمن ال refrence في هذا الكاتاب سماكنا

4.​​​​Carrier Corporation - System Design Manuals,​
Publications


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

م.ماسة قال:


> طلب من الاستاذ زيناتي برنامج ايليت لو سمحت


جارى اعداد مثال مصور مع الشرح بناءا على طلب حبيبى محمد ميكانيك و فيه عضو تانى كنت وعدته بكده بس للاسف نسيت اسمه و كده انتى تالت حد يطلب الطلب ده 
بعد العيد ان شاء الله هيكون عندكوا


toktok66 قال:


> *
> hvac systems
> duct design
> 
> ...





toktok66 قال:


> ولكن للامانه نرجع لنقطه الصفــــــــــــر لان من ضمن ال refrence في هذا الكاتاب سماكنا
> 
> 4.​carrier corporation - system design manuals,​
> publications


اوصل بس اعمل الصيانه الدوريه للعربيه و ارجع اعلق على كلامك يا باشا


----------



## aati badri (15 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> لا يا عبد العاطى انا اقصد الاكويفالنت لنس بتاع الفتنج
> يعنى مثلا تعتبر الكوع 3 متر طولى و الريديوسر مش عارف كام
> الكلام ده معترف بيه و له قيم و جداول بالنسبه للمواسير و على عينى و على راسى
> لكن انا مشفتش حاجه لا فى اشرى و لا سماكنا بتقول انه ينفع اعمل نفس الطريقه فى الفتنج بتاعه الدكت و الحاجه الوحيده اللى ممكن اثق فيها هى القيم الموجوده فى اشرى و اللى اشرى شخصيا منزلها فى برنامج ASHRAE duct fitting data base و نفس القيم دى هى هى المستخدمه فى برنامج ايليت دكت علشان كده انا قلت ان حسابات الستاتك برشر بالبرنامج ده ادق
> ...


 سلام الله يغشاكم
انا يا هندسة اسمح لي اسجل اتفاقي معك في كل ما قلته 
لكن انا حاولت اضيئ انك تتكلم عن شيئ وهوequivelant length 

واخونا المهندس تكتك يشير لشئ آخر في اسماكنا وهوequal friction method


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

aati badri قال:


> سلام الله يغشاكم
> انا يا هندسة اسمح لي اسجل اتفاقي معك في كل ما قلته
> لكن انا حاولت اضيئ انك تتكلم عن شيئ وهوequivelant length
> 
> واخونا المهندس تكتك يشير لشئ آخر في اسماكنا وهوequal friction method


هو ده اللى انا كنت هرد بيه على توك توك العزيز لما ارجع 
الاكويفالنت لينس اللى انا بتكلم عليه مختلف تماما عن الايكوال فركشن ميثود 
و مختلف تماما تماما عن الطريقه اللى هو ذكرها فى سماكنا بتاعه loss coeffecient
لان طريقه اللوس كو اوفشنت طريقه محترمه و هى اللى متوصفه فى الاشرى و هى اللى انا اقصدها لما بقول هى الطريقه الاصح لحساب الهبوط فى الضغط 

للتوضيح
ال equivalent length يا مهندس توك توك اللى انا اقصده ان فيه ناس بتحسب الهبوط فى الضغط عن طريق حساب طول الدكت و تضربه فى البرشر دروب / 100 قدم 
و بتيجى عند الفتنج ( كوع او ريديوسر او خلافه ) و بدل ما تحسب الهبوط عن طريق ال لوس كو اوفشنت تقوم تفترض الكوع ده مثلا 10 متر طولى و الريديوسر مش عارف كام متر طولى و تطبق عليهم نفس الحسابات اللى بيتحسب بيها الهبوط فى الشغط فى الدكت الطولى 
و هو ده اللى انا بقول انه كلام مش صحيح و مش مظبوط
يا ريت اكون عرفت اوصل فكرتى ليك


----------



## aati badri (15 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اما بقى موضوع ان كارير كانت زمان هى الداعم لكل المجالات البحثيه فى مجال العلم و دلوقتى اشرى هى اللى بقت بتقوم بالدور ده فده لسبب بسيط جدا
> فتش عن المم
> كارير دلوقتى مركزه على مجال التصنيع و البيع و علشان كده المم بتاعها قائم على البيع نفسه
> اما اشرى فالمم بتاعها قائم على البحث العلمى و التطوير و وضع النظريات
> ...


كارير دلوقتى مركزه على مجال التصنيع و البيع و علشان كده المم بتاعها قائم على البيع نفسه 
مركزة ممكن اتفق معاك
اما اذا كنت تقصد مقتصرة على هذه المجالات دون البحث العلمي
فلتسمح لي يا صديقي ان اختلف معك دون افساد الود الذي بيننا


----------



## aati badri (15 أغسطس 2011)

مرفق صفحة من المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها اشري في طرق تصميم الدكت chapter 35 duct design وتجد
كاريير احد المراجع *
المراجع مرتبة ابجديا وليس حسب الاهمية
وقد قمت بوضع خط ونجمة على كاريير لسهولة ايجاده
فشلت في رفعه عبر الموقع فلجأت ل2shared
http://www.2shared.com/file/jqyeoXBt/Doc1.html


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

aati badri قال:


> كارير دلوقتى مركزه على مجال التصنيع و البيع و علشان كده المم بتاعها قائم على البيع نفسه
> مركزة ممكن اتفق معاك
> اما اذا كنت تقصد مقتصرة على هذه المجالات دون البحث العلمي
> فلتسمح لي يا صديقي ان اختلف معك دون افساد الود الذي بيننا


اتفق معك و عمر الود اللي بينا ما هيروح


aati badri قال:


> مرفق صفحة من المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها اشري في طرق تصميم الدكت chapter 35 duct design وتجد
> كاريير احد المراجع *
> المراجع مرتبة ابجديا وليس حسب الاهمية
> وقد قمت بوضع خط ونجمة على كاريير لسهولة ايجاده
> ...


 لاحظت ان نسختك هى اشرى فاندامنتال 2005
مرفق اشرى فاندامنتال 2009 - شابتر 21 duct design - و يبدو ان اشرى قد رفعت كارير كمرجع من المراجع التى كانت تعتمد عليها 

فشلت عمليه ارفاق الملف فانا بقى رفعته لك على الميديا فاير
http://www.mediafire.com/?bgybdtynq9sn0fy


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> هو ده اللى انا كنت هرد بيه على توك توك العزيز لما ارجع
> الاكويفالنت لينس اللى انا بتكلم عليه مختلف تماما عن الايكوال فركشن ميثود
> و مختلف تماما تماما عن الطريقه اللى هو ذكرها فى سماكنا بتاعه loss coeffecient
> لان طريقه اللوس كو اوفشنت طريقه محترمه و هى اللى متوصفه فى الاشرى و هى اللى انا اقصدها لما بقول هى الطريقه الاصح لحساب الهبوط فى الضغط
> ...


 
اخي الكريم اعلم هذا الكلام وبعض الناس من بجاحتهم يضربون الطول الكلي للدكت في 1.5 ليكون شامل بالفتنج ولكن هل هذا كلام مهندس او واحد بيصبع كووووفتا!
ولذلك لم اتطرق للكلام عنها حتى لا الهي الناس بكلام لايستحق العناء--وهذه الطريقه صحيح مذكوره في كارير ولكن كارير بكل بساطه اخلى مسؤليته عن استعمال مراجعه من الاساس قي اي اسس للتصميم


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اخي الكريم اعلم هذا الكلام وبعض الناس من بجاحتهم يضربون الطول الكلي للدكت في 1.5 ليكون شامل بالفتنج ولكن هل هذا كلام مهندس او واحد بيصبع كووووفتا!
> ولذلك لم اتطرق للكلام عنها حتى لا الهي الناس بكلام لايستحق العناء--وهذه الطريقه صحيح مذكوره في كارير ولكن كارير بكل بساطه اخلى مسؤليته عن استعمال مراجعه من الاساس قي اي اسس للتصميم


معلش يا باشا اختلف انا معاك فى دى 
الحاجه الغلط لما نذكرها للناس متبقاش الهاء 
ليه بقى 
لان فيه مهندسين لسه بتبتدى حياتها 
فلما يقع تحت ايد كفتجى هو مبيبقاش عارف ان ده كفتجى 
و بيبقى متهيا له انه قاعد مع العلامه المفدى بديع الزمان 
فلازم اخواننا الجدد يبقوا عارفين ايه هى الكفته و ايه هى الفهلوه و ايه هى الخبره 
الخبره تكون فى حاجه بالهندسه و بالعلم برضوا 
يعنى مثلا تقول لى مبنى مكون من دورين و فيه 9 حمامات اقول لك بالخبره كده ماسوره الصرف الرئيسيه مش هتزيد عن 4 بوصه 
و بالخبره كده ماسوره تغذيه الميه مش هتزيد عن 3 بوصه 
و بالخبره رايزر الحريق مش هيزيد عن 4 بوصه للزون الواحده علشان البنى ده مساحته كذا 
انما مش بالخبره اقول لك محتاج كام طن صاج و اللا اضرب فى 1.5 علشان احسب الدكت بالفتنج 
ممكن الجا للطريقه دى فى بدايه الشغل قبل الحسابات علشان اعرف انا لو قليت عن كام (تقريبا) يبقى اكيد عندى غلطه فى الحسابات فاراجع الحسابات 
انما القاعده انه لازم يبقى فيه حسابات و مفيش حاجه اسمها اصل ده رش بروجكت و اصل المالك مستعجل و اصل مفيش وقت 
لان اللى بيصربعك علشان تخلص الشغل بدون حسابات هو اول واحد حيهاجمك لو الشغل طلع فيه مشكله و هيقول لك ازاى يا باشمهندس تعمل شغل من غير حسابات و لو جيت قلت له ما انت اللى صربعتنى هيقول لك انا مفهمش فى شغلك و انا كان قصدى تستعجل لكن مش معنى كده انك متحسبش و هتسمع كلام اسوأ مما قالف عمرو فى الخمر

علشان كده يا باشا انا بحب اسلوب التحذير و الاشاره لموطن الاخطاء الشائعه علشان الناس الجديده (وفيه ناس قديمه كمان) تخلى بالها من اللكلام ده


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> معلش يا باشا اختلف انا معاك فى دى
> الحاجه الغلط لما نذكرها للناس متبقاش الهاء
> ليه بقى
> لان فيه مهندسين لسه بتبتدى حياتها
> ...


 والله كلام معقول وصحيح ان اول واحد بيستعجلك هو اول واحد بيشمر عن ساعديه عند بدأ الضرب


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2011)

طيب ياعم زاننيتي شكلك راجل طيب وباحث متابر ممكن لو عندك ashraestandard 90.1 انك ترفعه؟


----------



## zanitty (15 أغسطس 2011)

طيب يا باشا انا معرفوش الاشرى ده 
بس شوف ده كده
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205652.html


----------



## toktok66 (15 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> طيب يا باشا انا معرفوش الاشرى ده
> بس شوف ده كده
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205652.html


 هذا كهرباء فقط اين التكييف؟


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> هذا كهرباء فقط اين التكييف؟


اللى عرفت الاقيه يا باشا و ان شاء الله لو وقع تحت ايدى حرفعه فورا


----------



## aati badri (16 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اتفق معك و عمر الود اللي بينا ما هيروح
> 
> لاحظت ان نسختك هى اشرى فاندامنتال 2005
> مرفق اشرى فاندامنتال 2009 - شابتر 21 duct design - و يبدو ان اشرى قد رفعت كارير كمرجع من المراجع التى كانت تعتمد عليها
> ...


 
سلام وشكرا لسعة صدرك
ولكن لم اجد اي مراجع في المرفق
كأن هناك صفحات ناقصة
والا يكونوا رفعوا كل المراجع وليس كاريير فقط


----------



## aati badri (16 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> معلش يا باشا اختلف انا معاك فى دى
> الحاجه الغلط لما نذكرها للناس متبقاش الهاء
> ليه بقى
> لان فيه مهندسين لسه بتبتدى حياتها
> ...


مشكوووووور وفعلا 1.5 طريقة معترف بها من كودات كثيرة
عند الحسابات الاولية في طريق التجربة والخطأ عندما تكون اقطار مواسير المياه لم تحدد بعد


----------



## zanitty (16 أغسطس 2011)

aati badri قال:


> سلام وشكرا لسعة صدرك
> ولكن لم اجد اي مراجع في المرفق
> كأن هناك صفحات ناقصة
> والا يكونوا رفعوا كل المراجع وليس كاريير فقط


لو فتحت البوك مارك على الشمال و دوست على كلمه ريفرنس هتنقلك لاخر ص 21 هتلاقى المراجع يا باشا


aati badri قال:


> مشكوووووور وفعلا 1.5 طريقة معترف بها من كودات كثيرة
> عند الحسابات الاولية في طريق التجربة والخطأ عندما تكون اقطار مواسير المياه لم تحدد بعد


:28::28::28::28::28:
فقط لوضع تصور مبدئى


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبالمناسبة المشهور هو كارير والأدق هو ايلايت .


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا لك يا بشمهندس zanitty
نحن في انتظار المثال والشرح 
*


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ردا على ما يناقش هنا ارجو ملاحظة ما يلي:
1- كاريير هو من اخترع التكييف وهو المرجع الاساسي لكل الجمعيات الهندسية في العالم ومنها آشري, حيث ان كثيرا من المعلومات data الخاصة بالتكييف تم الحصول عليها تجريبيا وليس حسابيا.نلاحظ ان ashrae
*ينوه دائما على شركة كاريير كمرجع.*
*2- ليس من الضروري ان نتبع الطرق الحسابية الواردة في ashraeفقط او في nfpa مثلا, واذا لم نتبعها فان حساباتنا خاطئة, فهذه هي المواصفات الامريكية وكن من الممكن ان نتبع المواصفات الانجليزية او الالمانية او غيرها.*
*شكرا لسعة صدوركم ودمتم بخير*


----------



## toktok66 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ابراهيم فاخوري قال:


> ردا على ما يناقش هنا ارجو ملاحظة ما يلي:
> 1- كاريير هو من اخترع التكييف وهو المرجع الاساسي لكل الجمعيات الهندسية في العالم ومنها آشري, حيث ان كثيرا من المعلومات data الخاصة بالتكييف تم الحصول عليها تجريبيا وليس حسابيا.نلاحظ ان ashrae
> *ينوه دائما على شركة كاريير كمرجع.*
> *2- ليس من الضروري ان نتبع الطرق الحسابية الواردة في ashraeفقط او في nfpa مثلا, واذا لم نتبعها فان حساباتنا خاطئة, فهذه هي المواصفات الامريكية وكن من الممكن ان نتبع المواصفات الانجليزية او الالمانية او غيرها.*
> *شكرا لسعة صدوركم ودمتم بخير*


 
اتفق معك اخي العزيز انه المخترع وانه كل الكلام الجميل اللذي ذكرته 
ولكن اليس من المعقول انه لم يذكر اسما للطريقه اللتي يتبعها!!!


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي العزيز:
انا لم اتطرق لاسم الطريقة ولكن مايهمني هو هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة ام لا؟
طرقة القطر المكافئ هي احدى الطرق التي تعلمتها في جامعة حلب في ثمانينات القرن الماضي ويمكنك الرجوع الى كتاب التدفئة والتكييف للدكتور احمد نحاس حيث يقول:
"تصمم مجاري الهواء عادة على اساس المجرى الدائري , اما اذا كان المطلوب ان يكون المجري مستطيلا فيتم تحويل المقطع الدائري المستخرج الى مقطع مستطيل مكافئ من جدول (11-3) يعطي نفس التدفق وله نفس هبوط الضغط....الخ
ارجح ان هذا الجدول مأخوذ من مرجع فرنسي.
ان تعبير القطر المكافئ موجود ومستخدم في مراجع كثيرة لا حصر لها.
ولا بد ان نأخذ بعين الاعتبار ان المرونة مطلوبة واحيانا لازمة في الهندسة بشكل خاص وفي العلم بشكل عام ولا يوجد فيهما شئ مطلق او مسلمات, فمن يريد ان يستخدم ملف اكسل للحسابات فيمكنه ذلك ون يريد ان يستخدم برامج فيمكنه ذلك ومن ان يريد ان يقوم بالحسابات بشكل يدوي فيمكنه ذلك ايضا , وفي النهاية سنصل جميعا الى نتائج مقبولة. هذه حسب ما اعتقد هي الهندسة وهكذا يجب ان يكون المهندس.
واشكرك على سعة صدرك وتقبل مني فائق الحترام والتقدير.


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (20 أكتوبر 2011)

اخوتي الاعزاء:
اود ان اضرب مثلا حادثا حصل معي منذ حوالي 15 سنة في احد المستشفيات لكي ادلل به على ان العمل الهندسي نسبي وليس مطلق مع تأكيدي على وجوب اتباع الدقة في التصميم والتنفيذ.
بعد الانتهاء من المشروع وتشغيله وتسليمه تم استدعاؤنا من قبل مدير قسم الصيانة لوجود شكوى في غرفتين تتعلقان بالتكييف.
الاولى من مسؤولة الممرضات حيث كانت شكواها ان غرفتها باردة جدا, وبعد قياس كمية الهواء وجدنا انها صحيحة ومناسبة للغرفة, ولكنها اصرت على تعديل كمية الهواء فقمنا باغلاق شبه كامل للدامبر حتى وصلت كمية الهواء الى 100cfm بدلا من 400cfm.
الشكوى الثانية كانت من مدير قسم الاطفال حيث كان يشعر بعدم كفاية التبريد فاضطررنا لفتح الدامبر بشكل كامل وكانه غير موجود حتى نحصل على كامل كمية الهواء لتحسين التبريد في غرفته.
ما سبق ليس قاعدة وليس مبررا لاي اهمال او تقصير في العمل ولكني احببت ان اقول انه مع وجود التصميم الصحيح والتنفيذ حسب الاصول الا اننا وصلنا الى نتيجة مماثلة لتصميم خاطئ وتنفيذ سئ.
والله من وراء القصد.............. وتقبلوا شكري واحترامي


----------



## toktok66 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ابراهيم فاخوري قال:


> اخي العزيز:
> انا لم اتطرق لاسم الطريقة ولكن مايهمني هو هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة ام لا؟
> طرقة القطر المكافئ هي احدى الطرق التي تعلمتها في جامعة حلب في ثمانينات القرن الماضي ويمكنك الرجوع الى كتاب التدفئة والتكييف للدكتور احمد نحاس حيث يقول:
> "تصمم مجاري الهواء عادة على اساس المجرى الدائري , اما اذا كان المطلوب ان يكون المجري مستطيلا فيتم تحويل المقطع الدائري المستخرج الى مقطع مستطيل مكافئ من جدول (11-3) يعطي نفس التدفق وله نفس هبوط الضغط....الخ
> ...


 
اتفق معك ان المرونه مطلوبه -ولكن تحري الدقه والتأكد من صحه الطرق والمعلومات مطلوب -هل تعلم انه منذ اختراع التكييف لم تعترف سوى ترين ان مصيده الزيت هي مشكله وليست ميزه في حال التصميم الصحيح لدائره الفريون --وقد اوصت بعدم تركيبها لانها مشكله وليست حل وراجع مراجع ترين -- ولم تتطرق كارير وهي المخترع لهذا الامر ولا اي صانع اخر -- اضف لكل هذا اننا بشر ووارد ان نخطئ ونصيب فيجب ان يدقق كل جيل على ماسبقه -حتى اشري تخطئ وتعود لتصحيح ماوقعت به من اخطاء في النسخ اللا حقه -- وقد يكون موضوعي لتنبيه الاخوه في كارير الى ادراج اسم الطريقه حتى يفهم من يعمل بها على اي اساس يصمم -- المرونه مطلوبه ولكن مع القياس العقلي المنطقي الهندسي السليم وهذا مايفتقر اليه ليس معظم العرب ولكن صدقني معظم المهندسين حول العالم -بما فيهم انا- ولك ان تعلم ان طريقه اللتي تتكلم عنها وهي cltd فعلا ممكن تطبيقها يدويا او حاسوبيا بأعقد او ابسط البرامج ((ولكن هل تعرف ماهو عيبها ؟؟ اقولك انها طريقه تخضع للكثير من عوامل التقدير للمصمم فتكون النتائج اما جيده وموفره او سيئه وكارثيه ولذالك اوصت اشري بطرق اخرى يقل بها تدخل المصمم الى اقل مايمكن لتفادي التصاميم الكارثيه (((مثلا معامل الاشغال -الديفيرستي- متى يطبق ومتى لا يطبق وما القيمه المفروضه له --كل هذا يدخل فيه خبره وذكاء المصمم وقدرته على الاستنتاج والتحليل والتوقع خصوصا ان معامل الديفيرستي يصل الى 30% احيانا

انا لا اعيب على كارير سوى عدم ذكر اسم الطريقه وهو منافي لكل الاكواد والكتيبات الارشاديه لكبار الصانعين


----------



## محمد العطاب (13 أكتوبر 2012)

الطريقه التي يستخدمها برنامج hap هي " TFM "


----------



## toktok66 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

محمد العطاب قال:


> الطريقه التي يستخدمها برنامج hap هي " TFM "



والله يا اخي بارك الله فيك على المعلومه -
[h=3]HAP e-Help 004 - Transfer Function Methodology[/h]
ولكن الطريقه المذكوره في الكتاب مازال ليس لها اسم


----------



## عبود_فتحي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الاعزاء اعتقد انو الموضوع لم يتم تأكد منه قبل النشر و ذلك ان كارير بجميع يعتمد على حسابات مسميه باسمه سواء اكنت في كتبه او معتده لدى اشري

فمثلا البلوك لود يعتمد طريقه equivalent temperaturedifference (ETD) 

وهي طريقد وارد ذكرها بالاشري و كتب كارير و الكتب الامريكيه التي صدرت بعد عام 2000 تعتمد هذه طريقه كو نها سهلت الحساب

برنامج الهاب يعتمد طرق  ASHRAE Transfer Function Method و هي طرق معتمده و موجوده في كتاب الفاندملتن 2007 و هذ الطريقه مطوره لطريقه كارير hour-by-hour detailed system simulation, called
DOE-2

مع ذلك يرى المصمون الطريقه القديمه cltd هي الاسهل لتأكد من الحسابات و اخر مره نشرت في الاشري 1989 .

و على العموم و لتوضيح هناك خطأ في cltd factors يؤدي الى حدوث خلل في قيمه total coil load و الطرق حديثه اثبت ذلك و لكن هذا الخطأ لا يتجاوز 4% في اسوء الظروف

و كل ما سبق يسهل التأكد منه في دوريات اشري و كتاب فندملتن

و ارجو التأكد قبل نشر


----------



## عبود_فتحي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق mebs6006_0910_05-energy.pdfمشاهدة المرفق mebs6006_0910_05-energy.pdfمشاهدة المرفق mebs6006_0910_05-energy.pdfلاطلاع على الفروق بين الطرق الحسابيه


----------



## toktok66 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود_فتحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء اعتقد انو الموضوع لم يتم تأكد منه قبل النشر و ذلك ان كارير بجميع يعتمد على حسابات مسميه باسمه سواء اكنت في كتبه او معتده لدى اشري
> 
> ...



يـــــاسلام والله انت جبت الديب من ديله وشرحت كل الطرق وكل حاجه

ولــــــــــــــــــــكن نرجع للموضوع الاصلي 

((( هل لديك المستند اللذي يثبت -> اسم الطريقه المدرجه في كتاب كارير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ))))


----------



## hamadalx (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أنا أحترمك جدا أخ توك توك ...بس ســـؤال واحد ...حضرتك ليه ببتكلم أو بترد بأسلوب شوية تهكمى أو إستفزازى ....بس تنويه ...وأنا على فكرة بستفاد جدا جدا منك ..وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## toktok66 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

hamadalx قال:


> أنا أحترمك جدا أخ توك توك ...بس ســـؤال واحد ...حضرتك ليه ببتكلم أو بترد بأسلوب شوية تهكمى أو إستفزازى ....بس تنويه ...وأنا على فكرة بستفاد جدا جدا منك ..وجزاك الله كل خير



والله يا اخي انا بحترم كل الناس ومش شايف اني تهكمت على حد بدون سبب وازا كنت استفزيف حد اكيد لانه استفزني 

يعني خد عندك مثلا الموضوع اللي احنا فيه بنتكلم عن (((( اسم طريقه كتاب كارير )))) الناس اتكلمت عن اشري+ اسم طرق برامج كارير (hap) + اي حاجه تاني ملهاش علاقه بالموضوع + مطلوب مني تحري الدقه !!!!!

ودا في حد ذاته اما اني مجنون او مسطول وانا لاهذا ولاذلك فأستغرب الردود مع بساطه السؤال


يعني طلبي بيقول عشان ربنا يا جدعان اللي عنده ورقه بتحدد اسم الطريقه المدرجه في كتاب كارير ياريت يتكرم علينا ويدلني على الورقه دي بدل ما انا تايه ومش عارفلها اسم؟؟
انا مستعد اتعلم من النمل ذات نفسه بس يبقى النمل ذات نفسه فاهم هو بيعمل ايه مش اي حاجه بتتكتب علشان يكون اسمي بستعمل صوابعي وخلاص

ويمكن انا شخصيه مستفزه بدون قصد 

عموما احترم رأيك في ولا اكن ضغينه لاي شخص


----------



## zanitty (16 أكتوبر 2012)

صديقى توك الغالى 
ان كان البعض كما تقول ... فخاطب الناس بقدر عقولهم ... هكذا امرنا (بضم الالف) فقط جدد نيتك و ستجد الامور تغيرت كثيرا ... و اللا انت ناسى ان بدايه معرفتنا كانت خناقه يا صاحبى


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (23 ديسمبر 2012)

افهم من كلامك ان علم التبريد ليس له اساس وان مايتم في السوق نوع من انواع الاجتهاد او النصب؟؟!!
كما ان طريقه equal friction method هي للدكت وموجوده في سماكنا[/QUOTE]


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 يناير 2013)

أن القيم والقراءات الموجودة في كارير هي قيم أخذت من تجارب قامت بها الشركة . وشكرا


----------



## معاذ مصطفى محمد (4 يناير 2013)

ممكن مهندس zanitty شرح لبرنامج ايليت لحساب الاحمال ولحساب static pressure ارجو الرد منك يااخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (4 يناير 2013)

معاذ مصطفى محمد قال:


> ممكن مهندس zanitty شرح لبرنامج ايليت لحساب الاحمال ولحساب static pressure ارجو الرد منك يااخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا



شرح الستاتك برشر موجود 
دور فى مواضيعى هتلاقيه باذن الله 

شرح الايليت قريبا جدا جدا جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## ibrahim1hj (14 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> هو ده اللى انا كنت هرد بيه على توك توك العزيز لما ارجع
> الاكويفالنت لينس اللى انا بتكلم عليه مختلف تماما عن الايكوال فركشن ميثود
> و مختلف تماما تماما عن الطريقه اللى هو ذكرها فى سماكنا بتاعه loss coeffecient
> لان طريقه اللوس كو اوفشنت طريقه محترمه و هى اللى متوصفه فى الاشرى و هى اللى انا اقصدها لما بقول هى الطريقه الاصح لحساب الهبوط فى الضغط
> ...



مزبوط يا بش مهندس زنيتي , الطريقة اللي ذكرتها مرفوضة , أنا شخصيا بستخدم برنامج اسمه Mcquay برنامج بسيط لحساب الدكت , وطبعا لما بحتاج اني احسب الفيتينج لوس ( الضياع لكوع مثلا) بطلع من البرنامج قيمة ضغط السرعة Velovity Pressure و يكون هبوط الضغط للكوع المفترض هو كما يلي:
Ft = Vp X Cp
حيث : Cp = Coefficient of Fitting
و يتم الحصول على الثابت من جداول آشري التي اشار اليها الأخ توكتوك جزاه الله خيرا
و لكم مني كل التحية و التقدير


----------



## asd_zxc (14 يناير 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب ياعم زاننيتي شكلك راجل طيب وباحث متابر ممكن لو عندك ashraestandard 90.1 انك ترفعه؟





مش عارف انت تقصد الكتاب ده يا هندسة والا ايييييييييه


http://www.stanford.edu/group/narra.../ASHRAE 90.1/2004 ASHRAE Standard 90.1 IP.pdf


----------



## emadabdullah (27 يونيو 2013)

ان شركة كارير تستخدم الطريقة Total Equivalent Temperature Differential Method (TETD لحساب الاحمال الحرارية وهي اقدم طريقة واكثرها استخداماً. وحالياً اشري تستخدم طريقة RTS بدل طريقة CLTD وهي ادق الطرق
حيث ان برنامج elite software يعطيق الخيار في استخدام اي من الطريقتين (RTS او CLTD).


----------

